# 2001: A Space Odessey ORION Pam AM Clipper



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

Is anyone making this one?


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Stargazer models?
http://www.starshipmodeler.com/2001/vh_orion.htm


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yup. I have both his on the to-build pile.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

There is also an Airfix styrene kit that was released a few years ago. Most agree that its reasonably accurate with the notable exceptions that (1) the engine shroud at the rear is somewhat too big, (2) the nose tip needs to have a chisel tip and (3) the windows may not be the correct shape.

And there is a Wilco resin repop of the old Aurora kit that used to be available on CultTVMan.com. 

You may also find other info about these kits on Cult's site.

Huzz


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

I have an old Aurora Orion that I built in the last century, along with a couple sets of Pan Am airliner decals for the rebuild I intend to do sometime before the _next_ century. So many models, so little lifetime...

Mark McG.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

There was a theory going around that the Airfix kit is out of shape because it was designed from viewing squeezed (or unstretched) anamorphic stills of the film. Something like that.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Or they just plain got it wrong.

Aurora's is wrong too - it's too sleek.

I think Wilco makes (or made) one that's an accurized aurora kit.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

The Wilco kits is still available at Cult's online shop. However, I thought that it was a straight rendition of the original Aurora, warts and all. I don't think the engine cowl is removable to show the engines like the Aurora did though.

If anyone knows for certain if the Wilco is more accurate than the Aurora Orion, please chime in!
Huzz


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Mark McGovern said:


> So many models, so little lifetime...
> 
> Mark McG.


And not enough display space for the models and lifetime I do have...


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

John P said:


> ...Aurora's is wrong too - it's too sleek...


Ah, it's close enough for me. If the inaccuracies start to bother me too much, I'll just get some decals from another airline and defy the nitpickers to find fault with my "not-from-2001-Orion".

Mark McGee, does anybody know just what the _precise _tint of white was they used on the hull - ?:devil:


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Dave Hussey said:


> There is also an Airfix styrene kit that was released a few years ago. Most agree that its reasonably accurate with the notable exceptions that (1) the engine shroud at the rear is somewhat too big, (2) the nose tip needs to have a chisel tip and (3) the windows may not be the correct shape.


As I remember, the Airfix _Orion_ is totally inaccurate from nose to tail, but I suppose it depends on how anal-retentive you are about those things.


John P said:


> Aurora's is wrong too - it's too sleek.


Funny, I always assumed the Aurora kit was scaled directly from the filming model or studio blueprints. It has a few minor inaccuracies like landing lights where the leading edges of the wings join the fuselage (the studio miniature had what looked like intakes there).


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

scotpens said:


> As I remember, the Airfix _Orion_ is totally inaccurate from nose to tail.


It is.



scotpens said:


> I always assumed the Aurora kit was scaled directly from the filming model or studio blueprints.


It was.



Dave Hussey said:


> If anyone knows for certain if the Wilco is more accurate than the Aurora _Orion_, please chime in!


The Wilco _Orion_ is a modified version of the Aurora kit, as are the Stargazer kits. 

Lunar Models offers a larger version, but good luck building it.

Scott “Captain Cardboard” Alexander has been working on an _Orion_ kit for years, but I wouldn’t hold my breath.

This subject is a personal favorite, and one I would very much like to scratch-build one day. The trick in this case is locating decent reference material.

Martin Bower appears to have scored some, and his _Orion _is the best replica I’ve come across.

http://www.martinbowersmodelworld.com/html/orion.html

If anyone out there has any good shots of this ship they’d be willing to share I’d love to hear from you. Suffice it to say I’m looking for stuff that hasn’t already been around the blocks a dozen times. Somewhere someone is sitting on a teasure trove of of images, and sooner or later I will find them!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I looked at my unbuilt Airfix last night. While I would not be so harsh as to say it is totally inaccurate, it certainly does not have the detail that I recall in my old Aurora model. And there are the incorrect things like the nose tip, windows, and engine cowl. 

However, its better than no Orion.

Based on Carson's info though, it seems like the Wilco may be a reasonably accurate rendition of the subject for a very reasonable price.

Huzz


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I'm building the large Lunar Models one now.It is the older solid version of this kit ,it was retooled to be hollow a few years back,I plan to have a metal chrome stand done,like the big airliner models in travel agencys of the 60's.Alexander


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

falcondesigns said:


> I'm building the large Lunar Models one now.It is the older solid version of this kit ,it was retooled to be hollow a few years back,I plan to have a metal chrome stand done,like the big airliner models in travel agencys of the 60's.Alexander


I had the original, solid resin version of that kit. It was riddled with imperfections, some small, some huge, and at the end of the day I ended up selling the still unbuilt kit to John Green. I doff my hat to anyone who can wrestle that cumbersome hunk o' resin into shape; you're a braver man than I am (or at least a less lazy one).

BTW, I think your idea for a display stand is terrific. In fact, assuming I ever scrounge together enough decent reference to scratch-build an _Orion _of my own, that's how I'll display her.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh no, the only stand worthy of that graceful bird is the old Aurora stand!

http://www.inpayne.com/models/2001orion.html


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Based on my 3D computer study of the Moonbus and later comparison to the Aurora kit, I'd expect the Aurora Orion to be pretty accurate. Their Moonbus is, contrary to popular belief. What we see on the Moonbus kit leads me to believe that Aurora did indeed work from photographs of the filming miniature(s). This is born out by some small details being inverted, meaning that they are depressed instead of sticking out. That is exactly the type of mistake one might make when working from a limited number of photographs.

So yes, small details may be wrong on their Orion but I would bet that the overall outline and major details are very close to being correct.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

^Yeah, I agree with regard to the basic profile. Just watching the ship in the film you can tell the Aurora kit comes real close to the mark. A number of surface details are inaccurate, but the basic lines are pretty close.

One area Aurora _didn't_ get right is the canopy. IIRC, this feature has been corrected on the Stargazer kit (but I couldn't swear to it).

My big problem with the kits mentioned above is one of scale. That's the one thing about the Lunar Models kit I liked; it was two feet long.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I'm not personally fussed by the smaller scale of the Aurora and the Wilco kits; that size will allow them to fit into the two display cabinets I have.

Does anyone know what improvements may be found on the Wilco version of the Orion, compared to the original Aurora kit?
Huzz


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Dave Hussey said:


> The Wilco kits is still available at Cult's online shop. However, I thought that it was a straight rendition of the original Aurora, warts and all. I don't think the engine cowl is removable to show the engines like the Aurora did though.
> 
> If anyone knows for certain if the Wilco is more accurate than the Aurora Orion, please chime in!
> Huzz


The Wilco is a solid resin recast of the Aurora 2001 Orion Space Clipper, and as such, does not have the removable engine cowel.
It's a decent enough build, but the "Pan Am" decals literally disintegrated as soon as I tried to slide them off the sheets. 
That reminds me; can anybody here direct me to a source of good quality replacement Pan Am decals?


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

If you get in touch with Sarge of Wilco Models, I'm sure he would be glad to provide you with a replacement set of decals.

Huzz


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Thanks, Huzz, I've seriously considered doing just that, but admit to being a bit leery of the Wilco replacement decals reacting the same way to mere tap water.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

I had the same issue with my Pan Am decals. I contacted Sarge and he sent me a new (updated) set no questions asked. They went down perfectly! Drop him a line - he's a great guy to deal with. Wish he'd do some more spacecraft...

Rob


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Well, if he's updated them, that's good enough for me, Veedubb,
Thanks!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Here is the Lunar Models Orion,I allready fix the nose to look more like the filming model.It a big piece o resin,its 22 1/2"without the antennas.John,I could not possibly get this big model on a small Aurora stand!! :hat:


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Hey Seaview!!

When I finally finished my Wilco Proteus kit last year and applied Wilco's decals for it, they went on perfectly. I'd expect a replacement set of Wilco's decals for your Orion to be just as good.

Cheers!
Huzz


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Then we need to make a BIG Aurora stand!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Funny you should mention the Wilco Proteus, Huzz! I started working on my LM version (inspired by Carson's beautiful build-up), but have changed my mind and will endevor to buid TWO Wilco Proteus's simultaneously; one to keep, and one to give to my very talented cardiologist, who saved my life last August.
:thumbsup:


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Seaview said:


> . . . (I) will endevor to buid TWO Wilco Proteus's simultaneously; one to keep, and one to give to my very talented cardiologist, who saved my life last August.


I'm sure your doctor will enjoy such a personal and appropriate gift -- although it really should be in a heart interior diorama. Maybe a photo backdrop and a few bits of carved styrofoam.

BTW, the plural of Proteus should be Proteuses -- or Protei.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Thanks for clarifying; i was gonna call them Proteusesses.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Protopus?


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Seaview said:


> Thanks for clarifying; i was gonna call them Proteusesses.


Those are female Proteuses.


John P said:


> Protopus?


[IMG-LEFT]http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=52441&stc=1[/IMG-LEFT]


Protopussy?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Is her head on Raquel Welch's body there?
Well, _that's_ pointless!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> Is her head on Raquel Welch's body there?
> Well, _that's_ pointless!


Not quite_ pointless! _ There are at least _two_ good points about her! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

I think the Stargazer Orion is not a modified version of Aurora's old kit. The Stargazer model is a good deal larger and the details quite different than the Aurora kit. Plus it has a very nice passenger compartment and flight deck, but no rocket motor like the Aurora kit.

I wish someone would produce a nice, big Orion in 1:72 scale. That would be double the size of the Aurora kits alledged 1:144 scale.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yes, I think Ian mastered his Orions from scratch. They're supposedly true 1/144 scale.

I have the cargo version as well, with shuttle-style doors and a nuclear satellite for the payload bay.


----------

